# [XUL] Code gliedern



## rednammoc (29. April 2008)

Hi alle zusammen,
bin seit neustem mit der Programmierung in XUL beschäftigt. Dabei finde ich es bei größeren GUI's ziemlich schwierig den Code übersichtlich zu halten. Bei *PHP* gibts das _require()_/_include()_.
Meine Frage an euch:
Gibt es in XUL auch einen Befehl, mit dem ich meinen Code (und hier speziell das GUI) in mehrere Dateien aufgliedern kann?
Viele Grüße
rednammoc


----------

